# Evento «Isabel» - 28 Setembro/8 Outubro 2009



## Vince (28 Set 2009 às 22:50)

*Tópico Índice, Resumos, Conclusões e Notícias Nacionais do Evento*









*Previsões *

- Seguimento e Discussão das Previsões do Tempo - Início |  Fim
- Análise Modelos e Alertas Oficiais -  Início/Fim


*Seguimentos*

- Açores e Madeira - Início (28 Set)  | Fim (6 Out)
- Litoral Norte - Início (5 Out) | Fim 
- Interior Norte e Centro - Início (5 Out) | Fim
- Litoral Centro  - Início (5 Out) | Fim
- Sul - Início (6 Out)| Fim

*Fotografia/Vídeo/Reportagens *

- Evento «Isabel» - Chuva, Vento e Trovoadas - 28 Setembro/8 Outubro 2009 
- Trovoada Covilhã 07-10-2009



*Eventos Significativos *

- Ciclogénese Tropical nos Açores
  a) Antecedentes Seguimento Açores e Madeira (1 Out)
  b) Tempestade Tropical Grace - 5 de Outubro 2009

- Tornado em Ferreira do Zêzere - 7 Outubro 2009

- Inundações em Guimarães

- Mau Tempo ontem na Madeira
- Mais de 150mm de precipitação em 24h no Pico do Areeiro (Madeira)

- Habitantes de Sobral da Adiça (Moura) retirados de casa devido a inundações


----------



## DMartins (7 Out 2009 às 08:07)

*Evento «Isabel» - Chuva, Vento e Trovoadas - 28 Setembro/8 Outubro 2009*

_*Temporal em Guimarães inunda diversos pontos do concelho*
TEMPORAL. As fortes chuvas que se abateram durante a noite desta terça-feira, em Guimarães, causaram prejuízos em vários locais da cidade. Habitações e lojas ficaram inundadas.

Tudo aconteceu pelas 21 horas, quando a chuva começou a cair com mais intensidade e, em menos de meia hora, deu origem a inúmeras torrentes de água. Pelas 20:45 horas, os Bombeiros Voluntários das Taipas foram chamados para remover uma árvore que tinha caído na freguesia de Balazar, na Estrada Nacional 101, que liga Guimarães a Braga.

Foi enviada uma viatura com três homens que, à hora em que a GMRtv tomou conhecimento da ocorrência, pelas 21:30 horas, ainda se encontravam em trabalhos de remoção. À mesma hora, pelas 21:30 horas, foram enviadas daquela corporação duas viaturas para auxiliarem os Bombeiros Voluntários de Guimarães, que já não tinham como acudir a todas as situações de enchentes.

Também os Voluntários de Vizela foram chamados a intervir em Casal de Lobo, na freguesia de Nespereira, onde, pelas 21:55 horas, as chuvas diluvianas causaram alguns estragos. Entretanto, um incêndio deflagrou numa empresa situada perto da capela da Madre de Deus, em Azurém._

*In: GuimarãesTv. - gmrtv.com* - http://www.gmrtv.pt/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2260


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2009 às 09:47)

*Re: Evento Especial «Isabel»: Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2009*



> Mau tempo
> *Bombeiros da Covilhã chamados para várias inundações desde as 6h30*
> Os Bombeiros Voluntários da Covilhã têm estado a acudir a várias inundações desde 6h30 de hoje, devido a chuva forte, disse à Agência Lusa fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS)
> 
> ...


http://sol.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=150108


----------



## vitamos (7 Out 2009 às 12:17)

*re: Evento «Isabel» - Chuva, Vento e Trovoadas - 28 Setembro/8 Outubro 2009*



> *Um deslizamento de terras em Resende provocou esta manhã um morto. É mais uma consequência do mau tempo que se fez sentir esta noite e que se espera para hoje com chuva e vento fortes em Portugal continental. O Instituto de Meteorologia colocou alguns distritos mais a Sul com aviso Amarelo e todos os restantes com aviso Laranja.*
> 
> 
> O mau tempo que se fez sentir esta madrugada em quase todo o territónio continental deverá ter estado na origem do deslizamento de terras em Resende que provocou uma vítima mortal.
> ...




Fonte: www.rtp.pt


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Out 2009 às 13:04)

E enquanto ainda se verificam algumas ocorrências dignas de registo e outras ainda são esperadas, é já possível fazer um 1º apanhado geral do que terá sido a passada noite e madrugada:
Antes de mais nada, a solicitação aqui deixada para que hoje fosse feriado
obviamente não foi atendida mas não terá sido por tal facto que não houve 
uma proliferação de posts ( terá sido a madrugada mais concorrida desde que o nosso forum existe)
Em segundo lugar, houve como seria expectável, um grande número de
extremos incríveis sendo  as ocorrências de Ferreira do Zêzere,
Guarda, Covilha,Guimarães entre outras,  as mais sonantes.
Em 3º lugar , Houve precipitações importantes (bem acima do esperado) em vastas zonas do interior norte e centro tão carenciadas.
Relâmpagos e trovões ,aguaceiros e vento em rajadas foram frequentes
em sítios tão distantes que neste aspecto poder-se-á falar em alguma democraticidade nas ocorrências.
Também houve como sempre há nestas circunstâncias regiões onde a Isabel terá passado despercebida ou muito aquém do esperado e consequentemente surgiram aqui e ali
alguns posts de desilusão ou desencanto com a má sorte ou má fortuna.
E depois também ocorreram discrepâncias incríveis entre lugares que distam poucos Kms uns dos outros mas com registos assinalavelmente diferentes.
Enfim, houve muita animação e um acompanhamento ímpar de todos nós , madrugada fora,neste forum que tem já uma dimensão nacional  importante mesmo sabendo nós que noites assim, contar-se-ão pelos dedos de uma só mão e que a  pasmaceira meteorológica prejudica naturalmente a sua vivacidade e natural  expansão .
E por falar em pasmaceira e como este é um tópico de seguimento e previsão
adivinhem lá quem já está todo "prontinho" para entrar de novo em cena?
Pois é : -Lá vai o forum queixar-se às Entidades competentes da 
"asfixia meteorológica" que o Anticiclone dos Açores nos impõe...


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2009 às 16:17)

*re: Evento «Isabel» - Chuva, Vento e Trovoadas - 28 Setembro/8 Outubro 2009*



> *07 Outubro 2009 - 15h00
> Estragos em várias zonas do País
> Mau tempo*
> 
> ...



Correio da Manhã


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2009 às 16:18)

*Re: Evento Especial «Isabel»: Sul - Outubro 2009*








> *Tromba de água inundou habitações no Sobral da Adiça*
> Uma tromba de água no Sobral da Adiça, no concelho de Moura, inundou várias habitações. O caudal da ribeira subiu e a zona baixa da freguesia foi inundada esta manhã. Não há a lamentar vítimas. Quatro automóveis foram arrastados pela enxurrada. Os seus ocupantes foram resgatados pelo Bombeiros Voluntários. A Protecção Civil, os Bombeiros e os moradores estão a proceder a operações de limpeza. O caudal da ribeira já desceu.
> Canudo Sena, responsável pelo Centro Distrital de Beja de Operações de Socorro (CDOS), assegurou à Rádio Pax que “a situação está a caminhar para a normalidade”.


http://www.radiopax.com/noticias.php?d=noticias&id=7362&c=1



> *Mau Tempo: Habitantes de Sobral da Adiça (Moura) retirados de casa devido a inundações*
> Beja, 07 Out (Lusa) - Vários habitantes de Sobral da Adiça, no concelho de Moura (Beja), estão a ser retirados das suas casas, na zona mais baixa da aldeia, depois da ribeira local ter transbordado e provocado inundações, revelaram os bombeiros.
> Lusa
> 13:42 Quarta-feira, 7 de Out de 2009
> ...


http://aeiou.visao.pt/mau-tempo-hab...retirados-de-casa-devido-a-inundacoes=f532137


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2009 às 16:40)

*Re: Evento Especial «Isabel»: Sul - Outubro 2009*

Sobral da Adiça, concelho de Moura
Inundações não provocam vítimas, nem desalojados



> *A forte chuvada que hoje fustigou a zona de Sobral da Adiça, concelho de Moura (Beja), e que fez transbordar uma ribeira e inundar várias casas, não provocou vítimas, nem desalojados, disse à agência Lusa fonte dos bombeiros*.
> 
> Destak/Lusa | destak@destak.pt
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2009 às 00:09)

*Re: Evento Especial «Isabel»: Sul - Outubro 2009*

400 inundações e 40 desabamentos nas últimas horas



> *Mais de 400 inundações e cerca de 40 desabamentos de terras foram registados em todo o país desde as 20h00 de ontem. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PS: Ena, uma notícia que não usa o "mini". Parabéns Renascença.


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2009 às 00:24)

Olá, agora que se gastam os últimos cartuchos, usem este tópico para colocar os vossos resumos do evento, e se quiserem, as conclusões do mesmo, alegrias, desabafos ou outra coisa qualquer que queiram debater sobre estes dias.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Out 2009 às 00:48)

Resumo do dia:
Precipitação acumulada: 37,6mm
Rain rate máximo: 104,8mm/hora

Total acumulado com a "Isabel":
Dia 5: 0,2mm
Dia 6: 1,8mm
Dia 7: 37,6mm
Dia 8: 1,2mm
Total: 40,8mm
Não foi mau!


----------



## ajrebelo (8 Out 2009 às 01:18)

Boas

Vou usar este tópico apenas para dizer que devia haver uma maior preocupação por parte de quem informa de chamar as situações meteorológicas pelos nomes.
Desta vez acho que a quantidade de disparates que foram ditos mostra muita falta de informação de quem está a informar. Ouvimos de tudo *TUFÕES*, *TROMBA DE ÁGUA* ( esta já é tradicional, qualquer dia mudamos o nome definitivamente), *CICLONES* e a mais recente NANO *MINI* MICRO TORNADO, vamos lá ver se no próximo evento eles já estão mais informados.

Mais um apontamento que achei interessante foi ver a potencia de um cape mais elevado, dando outro brilho a trovoada.

A lamentar a morte em Viseu e os estragos pelo resto do país.

Abraços


----------



## criz0r (8 Out 2009 às 02:53)

Concordo a 100% com o ajrebelo, para quem vê a Meteorologia com outros olhos como nós chega a ser deprimente ver tanto erro por parte da Comunicação social.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Out 2009 às 08:24)

Por aqui foi bastante "calmo" em termos de precipitação e não houve nada de significativo a salientar:

Dia 5 - 3,0 mm
Dia 6 - 8,8 mm
Dia 7 - 4,0 mm
Dia 8 - 1,2 mm

Total - 17,0 mm

Registo para o "calor" de Outubro que permitiu ter no dia 6, a 3ª mínima tropical deste ano com 20,3ºC.


----------



## meteo (8 Out 2009 às 11:17)

Por aqui um fim de Setembro e entrada de Outubro bastante quentes,com umas noites de verdadeiros ananases  No fim-de-semana(Domingo) chegou o mau tempo,mas só Terça foi realmente interessante.Madrugada de trovoada,e chuva.Trovoada e muita chuva mesmo! 20minutos seguidos de chuva torrencial.Seria interessante saber quanto choveu,mas sem estação,nada a fazer... Bela madrugada de Outono!


----------



## ecobcg (8 Out 2009 às 11:51)

Inundações em Albufeira e Lagoa (considerações políticas à parte, fica o registo das inundações):


> Polis não resolveu inundações em Albufeira
> 07-10-2009 21:39:00
> 
> Chuva forte na madrugada e manhã acarretou prejuízos em Albufeira. A baixa inundou, “o que se repete com frequência desde a intervenção Polis", diz David Martins, candidato PS ao Município.
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2009 às 12:35)

Bom dia o meu resumo é muito simples (precipitação calculada a olho):
Dia 5 Outubro - 0,0 mm
Dia 6 Outubro - 0,5 mm
Dia 7 Outubro - 5,0 mm ( ???? ) chuva moderada a forte durante 10/15 minutos, que regou-me a horta 

PS: Estou 10 km a norte de faro, porque Faro ficou a zeros !!!!
E já fiquei contente menos 5 dias que tenho que regar !!!

E viva a seca !!
Mais um mês seco por aqui ... sim eu sei que estamos a 8 mas com mais 15 dias de AA duvido que este mês vá ser chuvoso.
Entre Portmião e Albufeira rendeu cerca de 40 mm !!
Para não fugir mais ... vou calar-me para toda a gente ficar contente !!

O resto do pessoal que tenha estações ou bom olho que meta o resumo pluviométrico !!


----------



## criz0r (8 Out 2009 às 13:16)

Aurélio este é o tempo que temos e não podemos fazer nada contra isso simplesmente aproveitar ao máximo quando ocorrem estas situações interessantes, é lógico que todos queríamos Chuva e mais Chuva,Neve,Trovoada etc mas não vale a pena estarmos sempre a bater na mesma tecla de seca seca o nosso País por situar-se no extremo Oeste da Europa lado a lado com um enorme Anti-Ciclone é e cada vez mais vai ser um País condenado á desertificação..temos de viver com o que temos e neste momento temos muito AA pela frente, mas ainda mal começou o Outono vamos esperar e ver se se desenvolve alguma coisa nos próximos tempos


----------



## Fil (8 Out 2009 às 13:49)

Aqui o episódio foi bastante bom, já estava na hora de ter algo assim neste ano paupérrimo. Nestes 4 dias choveu mais do dobro do que em qualquer mês deste ano exceptuando Janeiro e Fevereiro.

05: 5,5 mm
06: 14,3 mm
07: 17,3 mm
08: 9,7 mm
Total: 46,8 mm

Mas ainda vai ter que chover bastante mais para que este mês possa ser considerado húmido ou mesmo normal.


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2009 às 14:07)

Aqui fica o resumo de chuva aqui em Setúbal do dia 5 até dia 8...

Dia 5: 1,0mm 

Dia 6: 15,8mm

Dia 7: 2,1mm

Dia 8: 1,1mm

Total: *20,0mm* 

Trovoadas nenhuma apenas clarões ao longe sem sequer ouvir um trovão!! o balanço geral é que foi um pouco aquém do que esperava para aqui, mas não foi mau de todo!!


----------



## N_Fig (8 Out 2009 às 16:51)

Resumo:
5/10 - 8,2mm.
6/10 - 40,3mm.
7/10 - 16,1mm.
8/10 - 0,2mm.
Total: 64,8mm.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2009 às 17:57)

Dia 05-10-2009: *4,3mm*

Dia 06-10-2009: *7,4mm*

Dia 07-10-2009: *29,7mm*

Dia 08-10-2009: *1,1mm*

---

Total: *42,5mm*

---

Rajada de vento máxima de *47,2 km/h* de SSO (202º), às 2:04 de dia 07-10-2009.


----------



## Madragoa (8 Out 2009 às 19:35)

Resumo:

DIA 05 =	1.0 MM
DIA 06 =	3.8 MM
DIA 07 =	7.8 MM

Total: 12,6MM 

Cumprimentos...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Out 2009 às 20:52)

Por aqui este episódio rendeu 16,8 mm - perfeitamente dentro do que esperava - e alguma trovoada pelas redondezas, muito embora não a tenha presenciado.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2009 às 22:45)

O "evento festivo"

*Dia 5: 16 mm
Dia 6: 33 mm
Dia 7: 25 mm
Dia 8: 13 mm*

Como podem ver foram bem distribuidos os milímetros ao longo dos dias; não tive 1 pico como noutros locais mas o total foi até bem generoso.

*Total de precipitação*: *87 mm*

Quanto ao resto: as temperaturas forma sempre agradáveis, sendo as noites bem quentes - quase tropicais. Algum vento mas sem episódios tempestuosos - apenas por vezes forte e com rajadas.

No fim posso afirmar - *venha mais um evento destes!*


----------



## Lightning (8 Out 2009 às 23:32)

Precipitação total de ontem, dia 7: *38,1 mm*.


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2009 às 00:07)

Aqui a precipitação distribuiu-se da seguinte forma: 

Dia 5: 8,1mm
Dia 6: 6,7mm
Dia 7: 15,7mm
Dia 8: 0,2mm
_____________
Total: 30,7mm


De destacar a trovoada intensa ao início do dia 7. Os relâmpagos forma mais que muitos. Pena as nuvens baixas e o nevoeiro.
Dia 8 à noite, foi também possível avistar alguns relâmpagos de uma célula que estava no Ribatejo.
Quanto ao vento, soprou em geral moderado, sendo forte na noite de trovoada.
As temperaturas mínimas andaram perto da tropicalidade.


----------



## Veterano (12 Out 2009 às 22:46)

Já atrasado, mas coloco aqui um video da actividade da "Isabel" aqui pelo Aviz.


http://img440.imageshack.us/i/chuva05.mp4/


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Out 2009 às 00:42)

Precipitação por aqui nos seguintes dias:

*dia 5: 9.5 mm
dia 6: 15.5 mm
dia 7: 78.2 mm
dia 8: 1.0 mm*

*Total: 104.2 mm*


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2009 às 09:15)

ac_cernax disse:


> Precipitação por aqui nos seguintes dias:
> 
> *dia 5: 9.5 mm
> dia 6: 15.5 mm
> ...



Impressionante este valor de dia 7, plenamente corroborado por alguns relatos que recolhi recentemente dizendo respeito a queda de muros e deslizamento de terras em várias zonas das freguesias de Cabeçudo e Cernache do Bonjardim. Outros eventos extremos como os de Ferreira do Zêzere não foram notados, mas a severidade local foi bem evidente.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Out 2009 às 09:45)

Algumas dados do evento «Isabel» por terras de Aveiro

Precipitação max. em 24h: 82.8mm 
Precipitação max. numa 1h: 32.6mm
Total de Precipitação: 107.1mm
Rajada max. 54.2km/h


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Out 2009 às 22:34)

vitamos disse:


> Impressionante este valor de dia 7, plenamente corroborado por alguns relatos que recolhi recentemente dizendo respeito a queda de muros e deslizamento de terras em várias zonas das freguesias de Cabeçudo e Cernache do Bonjardim. Outros eventos extremos como os de Ferreira do Zêzere não foram notados, mas a severidade local foi bem evidente.




Sim realmente foi uma madrugada de muita chuva e trovoada, e o nascer do dia mostrou os problemas que esta causou, desde inundações em garagens, acumulação de agua nas estradas, as quedas de muros que falaste e por consequência o deslizamento de terras para as estradas, a saída das aguas para fora do seu habitual percurso inundando alguns terrenos. Às 7h da manhã a radio local fazia referencia à algumas situações e pedia as pessoas para comunicarem qualquer problema que pode-se ser relevante às populações.

Pode-se dizer que apesar dos prejuízos causados foi uma sorte não ter ocorrido em pleno inverno quando as terras por vezes estão saturadas e as ribeiras e ribeiros poderão estar perto do seu limite de caudal.


----------

